# breeding silkworms



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Hiya all, I've been looking about, and ended up looking at alternative livefoods. Anywho, I've read that silkworms are a better stable nutritionally than mealworms. Is this true?
As the title says, I'm considering trying to breed them. Currently I have a mealworm colony, and just wanted to ask, is it as simple as this guide makes it sound? Does anyone else do it? 
Silkworm Care - Lizard Lunch

:2thumb:


----------



## exoticpetshop (Oct 26, 2009)

No its not easy im having a go now & out of hundreds i only have under 100 left.
the thing is they eat loads twice a day if you only feed them once a day they eat each other or eat there poo & die
if you pick them up & move them too much they die & you need to move them into clean tubs every other day.
The silkworm chow is not cheap even if you import it.

that is why they cost so much its all the hard work trying to get them to adult

I am going to build something to try & make it easier if it works i will take some pics & put them on here.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah i've read something to that affect since posting lol. yeah, cheers though


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok, I'm contemplating this, and have a few ideas to try, and likewise will share if they work, but I am going to buy a mulberry tree so I have leaves available..

Thing is, you can get them to have leaves all year round keeping them indoors, but feeding them twice a day? Seems a lot of hassle, nevertheless, worth a go!


----------



## exoticpetshop (Oct 26, 2009)

You would need a full grown tree or loads of small ones
1000 silkworms feed on 50g to 100g a week as they get older they eat more.

The thing im having trouble with is getting rid of there poo without moving them every other day i have tried some mesh but there :censor: sticks to it & builds up.
Once i have sorted out this issue im going to buy in bulk & try breeding & selling them as a feeder as no one sells these all year round.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome, you'll have to announce it when you do get the knack so we can all get em off you


----------

